

UberPitch: Google Ventures Investors are On-Demand Wednesday, April 9 - duvok
http://blog.uber.com/UberPITCH

======
vqc
Uber does a great job of marketing by using its product in creative ways (e.g.
valentine's day quartet and send a cat). I can't think of another company that
has done as good a job at tying its core product in with random offerings (see
also Uber to order skywriting) in order to maintain mind share.

I probably go for the Uber app more than Lyft just because I successfully
summoned the valentine's day quartet last year.

------
baydinalex
Having raised our seed round in part by giving Dave McClure a ride to his
mechanic, I think this is a great idea!

~~~
xpop2027
Sounds like an awesome story, care to share?

~~~
baydinalex
Of course! It's one of my favorite parts of the company story!
[http://baydin.com/blog/2010/10/the-100k-taxi-
ride/](http://baydin.com/blog/2010/10/the-100k-taxi-ride/)

------
kordless
Let me see if I understand. So I'm suppose to wait on a corner and hope an
investor does a drive by of my idea? Thanks, but no thanks. I think I'll stay
home (East Bay) and code.

------
nodesocket
Interesting idea, wish it was in the city as well.

